# 03 745i Driver-side window won't close



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm on a trip & my wife called b/c her LF window would not close all the way up after she lowered it (it worked fine yesterday though), she could only manage to close it with a 1/4" gap, I even had her used the remote to close by holding down the arming button without success.

Any idea if it is something to do with the computer or the window regulators? I asked her if there were any error messages but she said no. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

It would have nothing to do with the computer.

Probably a broken regulator. It broke on mine a few months back.


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

>Probably a broken regulator. It broke on mine a few months back.

Thanks for the response. With a broken regulator, did it make any noise when it's going up & down?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

sclui56 said:


> Thanks for the response. With a broken regulator, did it make any noise when it's going up & down?


Yep. A popping noise.


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the confirm. Just got back home, tried it multiple times and it closed perfectly, must have been a glitch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

sclui56 said:


> Thanks for the confirm. Just got back home, tried it multiple times and it closed perfectly, must have been a glitch.


 Well, the E65 runs on Windows CE so it makes sense that re-boot would fix things.


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

>Well, the E65 runs on Windows CE so it makes sense that re-boot would fix things.

Believe me, if only I could do a hard rest I would have done so several times by now


----------

